
10.3-inch reMarkable Paper Tablet and eReader - rhythmvs
https://getremarkable.com/
======
dagw
Anybody known anything about the people behind this? On the one hand I really
want to order one, on the other hand I'm quite worried that it will ship 9
months late and be terrible.

~~~
sandsmark
Well, the reason I joined as a CTO was to make sure that when I got one myself
it wouldn't be terrible. So I swear on my honor that it won't be terrible, if
that calms your mind. :-)

------
rhythmvs
Besides what looks like a well-executed writing and reading experience on
e-paper (at last…), the live syncing of sketching looks especially promising
(as shown in the video).

~~~
sandsmark
Thank you. The live syncing cost me a fair amount of sweat to get finished for
filming.

We decided early on to not fake anything we show, so no CGI in the product
video for example. So I had to implement fully functional apps on all
platforms (we now have apps for windows, macos, linux, android and ios), and
at the same time fixing wifi drivers and whatnot on the device, to get a
couple of seconds of video. So it is nice to see it appreciated.

------
donclark
$379(preorder)/$529 August 2017? Hope that you can ship before CHINA can
duplicate. Neat device, surprised if you dont have an offer from Amazon or
Apple yet.

~~~
sandsmark
We are already well into the process with our ODM, so a Chinese company can't
really get it to market faster either.

And because a lot of the solution we have to the latency issue is in software,
they can't really duplicate it until we release the device with the software
so they can get their hands on it and reverse engineer it. :-)

(And yes, I have already seen attempts at getting access to places where we
could have put our source code, luckily nothing I'm not prepared for.)

